# WANTED -R32 Battery Stay



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Anyone have a spare one lying around, can't find mine for the the life of me.


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

jnoor said:


> Anyone have a spare one lying around, can't find mine for the the life of me.


Just get a new one from nissan  - I got one a month or so ago


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Cal3533 said:


> Just get a new one from nissan  - I got one a month or so ago


You get yours from a Nissan parts dealer Cal? The usual place I get bits and bobs says it's discontinued.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

It***8217;s discontinued


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

jnoor said:


> You get yours from a Nissan parts dealer Cal? The usual place I get bits and bobs says it's discontinued.



I got mine from the dealer yeah - Maybe they had some old stock they supplied to me if they're discontinued now?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Ask Trust Kikaku & Kudos Motorsport


----------

